# Contador ascendente descendente con flip flops jk



## conejo_31

La maestra de digitales nos ha dejado una practica en la cual quiere que hagamos un contador ascendente descendente de 4 bit con flip flop jk(7476) pero quiere que funcionen en uno y el proceso sea automatico es decir que comience a contar en binario con leds  desde el cero hasta el 15 y cuando llegue al 15 comience a descender es decir primero 1 2  3 4... y despues al llegar al 15  que se regrese pero automatico 15 14 13 12... y que el ciclo se repita continuamente agradeseria si alguno de ustedes me podria ayudar con un circuito o alguna idea el problema es hacerlo automatico se como se hace un contador ascendente y uno descendente pero que trabajen  los dos juntos   no tengo la menor idea de como relacionar los dos circuitos para que el proceso se automatice de antemano muchas gracias


----------



## Apollo

Hola a todos:

Este es un circuito síncrono de 4 bits, cuenta de 0 a 15 y de 15 a 0, es un poco complicado por ser síncrono, uno asíncrono es menos complicado, pero es el que ya tenía.

Pero con este ejemplo puedes hacer el asíncrono sin ningún problema.

Espero y te sea útil esta información.
Saludos al foro


----------



## nemesaiko

man una pregunta me podrias decir de que manera Hiciste  tu tabla de exitacion seria de gran ayuda para poder entender de q manera salio tu CKTO. SALUDOS


----------



## Apollo

Hola nemesaiko:

Primero que todo muy feliz año!

Pues no se si haya alguna forma de hacer la tabla, así me lo aprendí desde la escuela.
Todo el circuito principal está basado en las tablas de verdad de los JK y las compuertas.

El corazón del circuito es un contador síncrono de 4 bits con control separado de cuenta ascendente o descendente.

EL control se logra sobre los pines que quedan libres de cada par de compuertas AND, todos los pines de arriba y abajo se unen por separado, para que te den 2 entradas de control, una arriba (Cuenta ascendente), y una abajo (Cuenta descendente). Siempre debes mantener estados opuestos en estas entradas de control, de otra forma van a repetirse ciertos números.

Ahora, debido a este detalle, es muy fácil colocar un 5to FF para controlar la cuenta, si es ascendente o descendente a cada pulso del reloj. las otras dos compuertas son para "decodificar" los números 0 y 15. La cuenta comienza desde cero, cuando llega al 15, se envía un pulso al reloj del 5to FF por medio de la compuerta NAND y se invierte el sentido, al regresar a 0 se envía otro pulso por medio de la compuerta OR y se vuelve a invertir el sentido.

La compuerta AND que va al reloj del 5to FF se utiliza debido a que no puedes unir las dos salidas de las compuertas decodificadoras ya que se quemarían, en cambio se utiliza otra AND para que pase cualquiera de los dos pulsos (15 o 0) hacia el reloj del FF.

Este circuito es un poco complicado, pero es el que trae internamente (No exactamente igual por supuesto) cualquier contador ascendente /descendente que ya viene integrado en un solo chip. Las compuertas decodificadoras son conocida como pulso de "carry out" o "acarreo", sólo que aqui las aplicamos dentro del mismo circuito.

Pero nunca está de mas experimentar un poco con las configuraciones para entender mejor el funcionamiento de los contadores integrados.

Espero y te sea de utilidad esta información

Saludos


----------



## nemesaiko

apollo mira lo que entendi fue lo siguiente tengo que construir un contador de 0-15 O TIENE QUE SER 0-15, 15-0 TODO JUNTO EN LOS 4 FLIP FLOPS y despues con compuertas AND UNO LAS TODAS LOS PINES QUE SOBRAN DE LAS AND QUE VAN CONECTADAS AL FF 5 
UNA PREGUNTA MAS MAN PARA OTROS CASOS COMO PARA UNO SENCILLO DE 3 BTITS 
QUE CUENTE DE 0 A 6 SERIA LO MISMO. UTILIZARIA LAS AND Y UN FF ADICINAL PARA EL CONTROL DEL ascendente y descenderte


----------



## Apollo

Hola nemesaiko:

Para un contador de 3 bits (Que de hecho estabas bien, cuenta de 0 a 7) ya que el número mayor en 3 bits es 8. Sólo quitas el último de los FF del contador (el bit más significativo, "MSB") y te queda el contador de 3 bits casi sin varial el circuito, claro, puedes cambiar las compuertas decodificadoras de 4 a 3 entradas, pero el circuito es básicamente el mismo.

Ahora, esta es una manera de hacerlo, posiblemente haya muchas otras más, pero esta es la más sencilla que me he encontrado para hacerlo.

Saludos!


----------



## nemesaiko

gracias apollo man por aclarar mis dudas  , pero dispulpame por ser muy pregunton xP bueno es q pasaria si hago una secuencia pero que sea asi 5,3,2,4,1 en ascendente y descenderte, el método q hiciste serviria = oe tedria que hacer de otra manera 

sorry por isistir en mis preguntas, man si tienes tiempo diseñalo no es de urgencia .


----------



## Apollo

Hola nemesaiko:

No te preocupes, mientras sepa la resuesta, con todo gusto. Yo también soy muy preguntón, de otra manera te quedas con la duda  

No te puede servir el mismo método porque sólo tendías una cuenta de 3 bits, de 0 a 5 y de regreso.

Pero fácilmente puedes quitar uno de los FF (Para quitar un bit de cuenta), y acomodar de nuevo las compuertas decodificadoras para que te detecten el 5 y el 0.

Te dejo el diagrama.

Recuerda que el FF de control sólo sirve para cambiar la dirección de cuenta, no importa que número necesites o de cuántos bits. sólo necesitas decodificar los números mayor y menor con compuertas y el FF hace el resto.

Saludos al foro


----------



## nemesaiko

gracias apollo e pasaste amigo


----------



## kds

Espero que a alguien le sirva esta simulacion.

es con proteus usando isis,


----------



## elchidito

Muy buenas tardes a todos!

   Soy nuevo por estos rumbos, no sabia de la existencia de estos foros y me parece una genial idea el que halla un lugar de ayuda mutua en electronica por la internet.
   Bueno, tengo un pequeño problema: Necesito diseñar y armar un circuito contador sincrono ascendente/descendente de 3 bits con flip-flops "JK". Es decir, que cuente del 0 al 7 y cuando llegue a este se regrese al 6,5,4... 0. 

Se debe de hacer automaticamente, si ningun "switch" que indique si se desea que cuente ascendentemente o decendentemente y no tengo ni la mas remota idea de como hacerlo. Por ahi eh encontrado algunos "esquemas" de como hacer un circuito contador parecido al que necesito, pero no me sirve ya que no debe de contener un switch "up/down".

Además, los archivos adjuntos en este tema con extension ckt y demas no se con que tipo de software o programa se abren... ¿Podrian darme alguna orientacion al respecto?

Espero haberme explicado y que los miembros de este sensacional me puedan ayudar. Gracias!

Edito: En la pagina anterior hay un esqema y dice contador ascendente descendete de 3 bits... necesito saber con que programa puedo abrirlo y comprobar si es lo que necesito o no :S... Gracias!

Edito nuevamente: Las 2 simulaciones que hay en la pagina anterior... una es la que ocupa el switch... y la otra cuenta del 0-al 5 creo :S alguien me puede hacer el paro?


----------



## edwin_elangelceleste

hola me han dejado un trabajo de contador sincrono UP/DOWN de 4 bits q cuente de 0 a 15 , pero x ejemplo cuando cuente 0,1,2,3 y mueva el control up/down deciende apartir de ese numero q se qedo es decir 3,2,1,0 ....necesito el circuito logico de este contador o una idea


----------



## sckeam

Alguien me puede ayudar a realizar un diseno de un contador up-down con FF para poderlo simular en PSpice

Les agradesco mucho gracias


----------



## Patico21

hola no se si alguien me puede ayudar necesito hacer un reloj con flip flops tipo d y jk mi profesor nos dio lo basico unicamente para hacer un contador ascendente nada mas es por eso que no me ubico bien en lo que se debe hacer me pueden ayudar por favor necesito hacer esto no importa la presicion del tiempo solamente que simule la cuenta de horas y minutos si alguien me puede ayudar les quedo muy agradecido


----------



## claudiocamaro

has no podrian poner el lick de la practica de asendentee y desendente de un contador pero no en formato.ckt porfa pongalo comouna imagen


----------



## EDUARDO CARBALLO

hola como estan esto en el inicio de la carrera de electronica y me mandaron hacer un circuito decontador sincrónico ascendente de 0 a 5 y reinicie el conteo utilizando flip-flop tipo D y un multivibrador astable con CI-555 la salida debe ser mostrada en un display 7 segmentos. espero que me ayuden


----------



## Patico21

mira esto de pude ayudar en lugar de los leds pones el deco ya sea 7447 7448 Segun el display que vayas a ocupar y limias la cuenta es decir si es hasta el 5 debes mandar a tierra 2 pines de las entradas del deco y solo poner las que nesecitas nada mas


----------



## EDUARDO CARBALLO

quien m puede ayudar tengo q hacer un  circuito con el Integrado 74194, en el cual cuando el usuario introduzca un  pulso el circuito por si solo desplace un Led encendido.(Utilice las entradas S0 y S1 para tal fin).


----------



## GRANMAZINGER2009

Hola

Quisiera pedirles ayuda

Debo realiza el siguiente circuito: Un contador ascendente que cuente los numeros impares del 0 al 15, luego descendente desde el 15 hasta el 1. y nuevamente ascendente desde el 1 hasta el 15. es decir

1 3 5 7 9 11 13 15 13 11 9 7 5 3 1 3 5 7 9 11 13 15 13  ....... y asi sucesivamente. los codigos corespondientes al 1 y al 15 aparecen una sola vez en cada cuenta regresiva

Añadir un circuito inicializador para que asegure que la cuenta comienza en 1 siempre que  encienda el contador o lo reinicie.

Añada también un circuito antirebotes donde sea necesario

Por favor, ayudenme con prontitud, necesito armar este circuito de suma urgencia


----------



## cheloo

aun necesitas del circuito????


----------



## jonyy7

Hola Amigos, Me Podrian Ayudar Porfavor...

Necesito Hacer Un Contador ascendente-decendente de 0 a 9 con switch's
al irlo pulsando debe ir aumentando, y luego con otro switch elegir si lo deseo descendente o ascendente y visualizarlo en display de catodo comun!! seguramente tendria q usar el 74ls48 extrictamente no puede ser con el contador 74ls90.
si no hacerlo por flip flop, D o JK.

ya que debo simularlo y luego hacer el montaje en la practica y sustentarlo.
haber si ustedes podrian facilitarme el circuito!!

Gracias de antemano!!


----------



## Fogonazo

jonyy7 dijo:


> ......Necesito Hacer Un Contador ascendente-decendente de 0 a 9 con switch's.....


¿ Buscaste por aquí: ?
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/search.php


----------



## jonyy7

Fogonazo dijo:


> ¿ Buscaste por aquí: ?
> https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/search.php




Si antes de escribir aqui busque muy bien, encontre uno que otro pero algunos eran automaticos y otros eran con el contador 74ls90

la verdad no encontre ninguno asi tal como lo busco, a menos q me pudieras ayudar a buscar, o me lo pudieiras pasar estaria muy agradecido!!


----------



## Fogonazo

jonyy7 dijo:


> Si antes de escribir aqui busque muy bien, encontre uno que otro pero algunos eran automaticos y otros eran con el contador 74ls90
> 
> la verdad no encontre ninguno asi tal como lo busco, a menos q me pudieras ayudar a buscar, o me lo pudieiras pasar estaria muy agradecido!!



¿ Automáticos ?

Si reemplazas el "Clock", creo que eso es lo automático por un pulsador y un "Anti-rebote" tienes lo que buscas.


----------



## jonyy7

Fogonazo dijo:


> ¿ Automáticos ?
> 
> Si reemplazas el "Clock", creo que eso es lo automático por un pulsador y un "Anti-rebote" tienes lo que buscas.




si o sea que cuenta de 0 a 9 el solo, mira aqui pude hacer uno pero solo es ascendente, me podrias ayudar y hacerlo con otro switch mas que sea descendente o elegirlo asi.
me dijo el profe que hacen falta unas compuertas, pero deverdad que no se como hacerlo

espero me puedas ayudar adjunto el circuito en livewire


----------



## reyvilla

Hola que tal, voy a echarte una manito pero creo que te va a tocar adaptarlo a tus necesidades tengo unos diseños de cuando vi electrónica digital y de verdad me costo mucho hacerlos espero te ayuden...saludos


----------



## jonyy7

reyvilla dijo:


> Hola que tal, voy a echarte una manito pero creo que te va a tocar adaptarlo a tus necesidades tengo unos diseños de cuando vi electrónica digital y de verdad me costo mucho hacerlos espero te ayuden...saludos



amigo me ayudo muchisimo los acabo de mirar andaba como loco buscando alguien q me ayudara, los mire todos y estan muy interesantes el del dado esta geneal
para lo que necesitaba use tu circuito de "contador up-down flip flop" espero me lo acepten.

muchisimas gracias!!   

PD: una pequeña pregunta, tuviste q hacer el montaje en protoboard en este circuito? si si, me podrias decir si funciono bien o si sabes si alguna vez se hizo


----------



## reyvilla

Que bueno que te ayudaron, ahorita que me preguntas en realidad no recuerdo haberlo montado en protoboard pero de que funciona funciona, lo único que te recomiendo en un circuito anti-rebote para evitar que salte el contaje...Y si lo llegaron a realizar varios compañeros y si les funciono perfecto ellos vieron la materia antes y me consta por que vi su proyecto pero el mio creo que fue solo simulación ya que nos daban la ventaja de elegir entre 10 circuitos 5 eran simulados y 5 eran montados por eso no estoy seguro si entre tantos abre montado ese.


----------



## jonyy7

!!! enserio muchisisisimas gracias mañana mismo saldre a comprar los materiales que me hacen falta,  perdona un poco la ignorancia, me podrias explicar lo del anti rebote, probe el tuyo y le puse un par de cosas, para el descendente hay q presionar el pulsador varias veces y empieza a bajar de 9 a 0 sin problemas

mira te lo adjunto para q veas y me digas si es necesario ponerselo y si no es mucha molestia q me explicaras un poco el anti rebote en ese circuito


----------



## reyvilla

que bueno, antes de explicarte lo del antirebote para que no te extrelles con tu profe debes comprender algo, el que el circuito muestre de 0 a 9 y es muy distinto de que cuente de 0 a 9 tienes que prestar atención a los indicadores de cada flip-flop. El circuito utiliza un conversor por que cuenta en binario, al ser de 4 bits puede contar hasta 15 en binario seria de 0000 a 1111, por eso es que tienes que pulsar varias veces para que se vean los números ya que el conversor solo puede mostrarte en un display del 0 al nueve pero si fuera un conversor con 2 display vieras que cuenta hasta 15 y por eso no muestra del 10 al 15. Ahora adaptarlo no creo que sea nada complicado sabiendo que nueve en binario es 1001  y 0 es 0000 partiendo de los puntos extremos logras que funcione según tu necesidad, lo otro es que logres engañar a teacher...Por otro lado los indicadores de salida de cada flip-flop cuando se enciende en verde quiere decir que hay un 0 lógico y cuando no se enciende es un error del software debería ser rojo pero no lo hace es un 1 lógico. Ahora con respecto al anti-rebote hay varios, desde un rc también puede ser unas compuertas nand en configuración rs con un switch o un circuito óptico en fin hay muchos según elijas me avisas.


----------



## jonyy7

Amigo muchisimas gracias por la explicacion que me haz dado me queda absolutamente claro, ya entiendo porque el decia q el circuito deberia tener un sumador,  asi no pasa de 0 a 9 si no q como me dijiste va sumandolo y contandolo.

en cuanto al antirebote elegire este

http://i214.photobucket.com/albums/cc213/OptimusTronic/miantirrebote.gif

espero sirva

 gracias por tu tiempo amigo y por tus MUY buenas explicaciones


----------



## reyvilla

no le he usado pero si te sirve luego me cuentas, otra cosa el circuito es un diseño que te mandaron hacer, te pregunto por lo siguiente, yo normalmente parto de un diagrama de estado y de allí a una tabla de estados y de allí a mapas de karnough y de allí a simplificar las funciones booleanas y de allí construyo el circuito según el resultado de las funciones finales. Si necesitas ayuda al respecto también puedo echarte una mano de echo estoy haciendo el diseño de tu contador para recordar viejos tiempo luego te lo envió...saludos


----------



## jonyy7

asi es, es un diseño propio pero jejeje sé aun poco sobre sistemas digitales y apenas estoy estudiando sobre la tabla de estados y el diagrama 

mira esto es exactamente lo que nos mando el profesor:



> Para el desarrollo de la practica se necesitaran los mismos elementos que se llevan implementando en diseños anteriores (sumador, display, decodiﬁcador, compuertas l´ gicas, resistencias, dipswitch y pulsadores).
> Como nuevos elementos para el diseño, se necesitan dispositivos de memoria; como recomendacion podrian utilizar ﬂip ﬂop D (74LS74D) que son mas faciles de implementar o ﬂip ﬂop JK (74LS73). Tengan en cuenta que por cada biestable solo se almacena un bit, entonces necesitaran 4 biestables ya sea D o JK.



y claro que si jeje me ayudaria mucho si me mandaras el que estas haciendo  si se puede claro esta  disculpa abusar de tu amabilidad


----------



## jonyy7

ReyVilla Ojala pronto puedas mandarme el diseño que tu hacias.
te cuento que lo arme en la protoboard y ascendiendo me va full de 0 a 9 obviamente contando 10 11 hasta 15 y ps ahi salen residuos... pero no importa

pero y a al usarlo para descendente, resulta q me empieza a descender desde 3 o sea 3-2-1-0-3-2-1-0 etc... y ps esperaba haber si me podrias ayudar con eso o montar el diseño que estas haciendo 

te agradezco tu pronta respuesta!!! un saludo!!


----------



## Fogonazo

jonyy7 dijo:


> ReyVilla Ojala pronto puedas mandarme el diseño que tu hacias.....



Estas entrando en esto:

*Reglas generales de uso del foro *

*6)* En nuestra comunidad NO se aplica la ley del mínimo esfuerzo: *"! No hacer nada y conseguirlo todo ¡".*


----------



## jonyy7

Fogonazo dijo:


> Estas entrando en esto:
> 
> *Reglas generales de uso del foro *
> 
> *6)* En nuestra comunidad NO se aplica la ley del mínimo esfuerzo: *"! No hacer nada y conseguirlo todo ¡".*





No Estoy Entrando En Eso, El Me Estaba Ayudando Y Me Dijo Si Lees Arriba Que Me Colaboraria Haciendo Uno, Me Paso Uno Y Yo Lo Modifique Un Poco Pero Como Dije Antes No Me Funciono Bien En El Montaje.

Sin Embargo Entiendo A Lo Que Te Refieres
Aqui Te Adjunto Mi Circuito, El Que Yo Hice, Y Haber Si Tu Me Pudieras Ayudar, A Convertirlo Tambien En Descendente, Que La Verdad No Lo Se Hacer.
Lo Unico Que Hiciste Fue Pasarme La Pagina Del Buscador Y Creeme Que Fue Lo Primero Que Investigue Pero No Encontre Como Convertirlo Descendente...

Espero Me Puedas Ayudar Fogonazo O Alguien A Convertir Mi Circuito En Descendente O Que Compuertas Debo Usar Y A Donde Deberia Mandarlas


----------



## reyvilla

Disculpen de verdad si ocasione alguna violación con respecto a las normativas, leyes o reglas del foro no fue mi intención.
Mas sin embargo mi idea no es darle todo si no repasar conjuntamente digitales con el compañero jonyy7 que de echo como el mismo menciona no le di el contador que buscaba como tal, ahora mi idea mas bien es tratar de enseñarle desde cero a diseñar su contador con compuertas lógicas y FF, con lo cual me disculpo con el por la tardanza del material.

La cuestión es ayudar a diseñar un contador con circuitos lógicos simples, como compuertas y FF, partiendo, como describí mas arriba de un diagrama de estados, luego una tabla de estados, mapas de karnough y finalmente el circuito...Anexo los cálculos para que se aprecie como se diseña en digitales según me enseñaron si algo estuviese mal les agradecería me corrijan muchas gracias...

PD: Los cálculos están parcialmente echos...saludoss...

Encontre una guia muy buena de como hacer ascendente el contador revisala...y por otra parte el diseño de un contador...espero te sirvan cualquier duda me avisas...

http://medusa.unimet.edu.ve/sistemas/bpis03/dise_de_contadores.htm

http://www.uned.es/ca-bergara/ppropias/Morillo/web_et_dig/09_cont_regis/transp_cont_regis.pdf

este ultimo es a partir de la pagina 13 que estan los contadores...

aparte consegui un tutorial completo del diseño de un contador BCD con compuertas con ff tipo T.

http://www.ace.ual.es/~vruiz/docencia/laboratorio_estructura/practicas/html/node73.html


----------



## jonyy7

Amigo Muchisimas Gracias!!! En Verdad Que Te Agradezco El Material Que Me Haz Aportado Ya Tengo Muy Claro Sobre Los Estados Y Como Se Diseña, En Especial El De Burbuja.

Ya Con Esta Informacion Empezare A Anexar La Parte Descendente Bien
Gracias De Nuevo Y Siento Mucho Causarte Problemas Como Violacion Del Foro Etc
Eres Muy Buena Persona, Si Depronto Tengo Otra Pregunta Me Gustaria Decirtela A Vos


----------



## chamodelmal

eh estado leyendo este tema y me parece interesante porque yo estoy tratando de hace un contador de 8 a 29 y la vdd es que solo tengo una idea no muy bien planteada de como hacerla, alguna explicacion sencilla podria se de mucha ayuda


----------



## reyvilla

chamodelmal dijo:


> eh estado leyendo este tema y me parece interesante porque yo estoy tratando de hace un contador de 8 a 29 y la vdd es que solo tengo una idea no muy bien planteada de como hacerla, alguna explicacion sencilla podria se de mucha ayuda


 
hola me gistaria ayudarte, pero me confunde la parte del vdd no la tengo muy clara, y si tienes una idea planteala de forma clara para poder ayudarte, comprendo lo del contador de 8 a 29, pero no cuentas la parte de como deseas hacerlo, con FF, con compuertas, con contadores, con pic, pld, etc... hay muchas maneras y herramientas con las cuales se puede construir el mismo contador..saludos


----------



## MrCarlos

Hola chamodelmal

Según entiendo quieres hacer un contador que cuente ascendentemente desde 8 a 29, Cierto ?
Sea binario o BCD requerirás de 2 circuitos integrados que sean contadores y algunas compuertas para hacerlo.
Lo que no especificas es: Qué quieres que haga cuando esté en 8 ó en 29 ?.
Te voy a dar una idea: vamos a suponer que quieres que inicie el conteo en 8 al encender y se detenga cuando llegue al 29. entonces debes tener unos contadores programables para “Programar” el 8 de inicio. Ya contando sería +/- así: 8, 9, 10,...20, 21, 22, 23, 24, 25, 26, 27, 28, 29, 30 exacto aquí hay que restablecer los contadores a 8 y detenerlos para que no sigan contando.
Espero te sirva esta idea.

reyvilla: lo que quiere decir chamodelmal con “vdd” es “verdad” así que dice en español  “y la verdad es que solo tengo una idea”.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## HADES

chamodelmal dijo:


> eh estado leyendo este tema y me parece interesante porque yo estoy tratando de hace un contador de 8 a 29 y la vdd es que solo tengo una idea no muy bien planteada de como hacerla, alguna explicacion sencilla podria se de mucha ayuda



Salu2 chamodelmal por lo visto te encuentro aqui otra vez con la misma inquietud hiciste lo que te dije anteriormente en aquel post?? por cierto MrCarlos te dio otra idea aclarasela y tal vez termines el proyecto!

PD. Y que paso con tu otro cuate?


----------



## natureza

HOLA A TODOS alguien me puede ayudar hacer un contador que siga la secuencia de 0,1,2,3,4,3,2,1,0,1,2....


----------



## MrCarlos

Hola natureza

Pero....Qué tipo de contador quieres utilizar ó vas a utilizar ?
Cualquiera que utilizas debe tener entrada de Reset, Clock y cuando menos 3 salidas Q’s.
Lo que debes hacer es, en las Q’s, detectar cuando llegue a la cuenta 5 y en ese presiso instante restablecer el contador a cero.
Los pulsos se aplican a la entrada Clock del contador.
Si el contador lo haces con Flip-Flops debes conectarlos en cascada y detectar, también, cuando los Flip-Flops lleguen a 5 y restablecer a cero todos los Flip-Flops.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## nomtz

Hola a todos:
La verdad soy nuevo en la electronica y Necesito ayuda para un problema que la verdad no se que hacer. Necesito diseñar y mostrar el diagrama logico de un contador que genere la secuencia de conteo: 7,6,5,4,3,2,1,0,8,9......13,14,15,7,6,........usando un contador UP/DOWN 74x169. Cualquier ayuda se los agradeceria mucho. Aqui les dejo el diagrama q debo usar espero me puedan ayudar 

http://serdis.dis.ulpgc.es/~itis-dl/Practicas/10%20-%20Registros/Contadores/74x169/Descripci%f3n.pdf


----------



## MrCarlos

Hola nomtz

 Debes detectar cuando el contador llegue a 0000, en ese instante restableces a 7 por medio de una compuerta OR de 4 entradas, su salida se conecta a la entrada LD del contador y las 4 entradas de esta OR a las 4 salidas Q’s.
Por medio de las entradas A, B, C, D programas un 7.
Los pulsos a contar de aplican a la entrada CLK.
Como cuanta hacia delante, la terminal UP/DN deberá tener un 1.
Las entradas ENP, ENT   deben tener un 1.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## nomtz

Hola gracias ayudarme, perdon por la ignorancia pero no entiendo como poder programar un 7 con las entradas A,B,C,D y como penerles el 1 a la terminal UP/DOWN y a las ENP y ENT, o nose como diseñar y mostrar el diagrama logico

espero me puedas ayudar otra ves

saludos


----------



## MrCarlos

Hola nomtz

Pero si no sabes cómo programar un 7 en las entradas A, B, C, D, cómo vas a saber que tu contador está dando la secuencia que mencionas (7,6,5,4,3,2,1,0,8,9......13,14,15,7,6,........) ?
Y dices: “y como ponerles el 1 a la terminal UP/DOWN y a las ENP y ENT” Tampoco sabes como ?
Además: “o nose como diseñar y mostrar el diagrama lógico” Tampoco lo sabes ?

Según entiendo, por tu planteamiento, el contador debe contar en forma DESCENDENTE del 7 al 0, luego continuar una secuencia ASCENDENTE del 8 al 15 para luego volver a la secuencia inicial DESCENDENTE del 7 al 0. Cierto ?.

Pregunta: Esta secuencia alternativa, debe hacerla indefinidamente ? O se debe detener en algún punto. O qué más debe hacer el contador ?
Respuestas: ponerles el 1 es conectar al positivo de la fuente, ponerles un 0 es conectar a tierra.
Normalmente los contadores tienen 4 salidas llamadas “Q” estas tienen un valor:
Q0 o Q1 = 1
Q1 o Q2 = 2
Q2 o Q4 = 4
Q3 o Q8 = 8
Las entradas A, B, C, D tienen también un valor, este es:
A = 1
B = 2
C = 4
D = 8
Otros llaman a estas entradas D0, D1, D2, D3, o D1, D2, D4, D8. De cualquier forma tienen el mismo valor.

Para programar un 7 debes hacer CIERTAS aquellas entradas cuya suma de su valor nos dé como resultado un 7.
Digo CIERTAS porque en este caso los valores ciertos son unos (1’s), así que aquellas entradas que sean 1’s representarán su valor y se suma este para saber cual es el número programado, así:
A = 1
B = 1
C = 1
D = 0
De tal suerte que sumando su valor obtenemos 1+2+4+0=7. Cierto ?

Como ya sabes, supongo, qué es 1 y qué 0 ya puedes programar las entradas.

Pero...si la secuencia que requieres es como la describí aquí arriba entonces lo que dije en mi mensaje "ANTERIOR" no es valido.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## nomtz

Hola MrCarlos: 

Gracias por tu respuestas, pero ps si todavia tengo dudas, espero me puedas seguir ayudando, lo  de mi problema es como me lo describiste de que el contador debe contar en forma DESCENDENTE del 7 al 0, luego continuar una secuencia ASCENDENTE del 8 al 15 para luego volver a la secuencia inicial DESCENDENTE del 7 al 0. esto es cierto , y si, esta secuencia debe hacerse indefinidamente y ya tambien entendi tu explicacion de como poner las entradas A, B, C, D en 7 y lo de poner la terminal UP/DN en un 1 cuando va ascendente y en 0 cuando debe descender,tambien lo de las entradas ENP, ENT que deben de tener un 1,

entonces ps tengo este diagrama, pero no estoy seguro de que el que el funcionamiento sea el adecuado, es decir si si genera la secuencia de conteo de  (7,6,5,4,3,2,1,0,8,9......13,14,15,7,6,........) , 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





este es el link del diagrama : http://serdis.dis.ulpgc.es/~itis-dl/Practicas/10 - Registros/Contadores/74x169/Uso del 169.pdf

espero pueda contar con tu respuesta otra vez, gracias

saludos


----------



## MrCarlos

Hola nomtz 
¡ Perfecto ¡

La secuencia de tu contador es la esperada por ti.

Qué simulador tienes ?. 

Por lo pronto té adjunto tu contador al cual le agregué una circuiteria para poder ver el conteo en 2 Display’s de 7 segmentos. Este circuito está desarrollado con el software CircuitMaker 2000.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## nomtz

Hola MrCarlos

Muchas gracias MrCarlos, ahh entonces ese circuito que te mostre si da la secuencia que yo espero?, esque la verdad no tengo un simulador especifico, yo solo uso  el programa ISE xilinx y su simulador q me muestra no lo hace claramente, por eso era mi duda tambein de si en verdad ese diagrama genera la secuencia 7,6,5,4,3,2,1,0,8,9......13,14,15,7,6,........, tu dices que con la demas circuiteria que le agregaste si te los muestra no?, como puedo conseguir el software que tu usas o el simulador ?

gracias

saludos


----------



## MrCarlos

Hola nomtz

Sí, así es, el circuito te da la secuencia que Tú estás requiriendo.
Y Sí, también, con la circuiteria que agregué te muestra la secuencia en los Display’s de 7 Segmentos.

El SoftWare que utilizo es el CircuitMaker, lo puedes bajar entrando a este enlace: -para entrar dale un Click-

Te pedirá que identifiques unos caracteres, ya que lo hagas lo puedes bajar.

Hay que desempacar(UnZIP) el archivo recién bajado e instalarlo. Espero no tengas problemas.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## Ana21

Gracias por haber explicado como se realiza el contador asendente y desendente me es de gran ayuda. Gracias y saludos


----------



## nomtz

MUchas gracias Mrcarlos no t habia podido agradecer, pero si me sirvio de mucho tus respuestas espero esto tambien les ayude a mas personas gracias


----------



## cesar

reyvilla dijo:


> Hola que tal, voy a echarte una manito pero creo que te va a tocar adaptarlo a tus necesidades tengo unos diseños de cuando vi electrónica digital y de verdad me costo mucho hacerlos espero te ayuden...saludos




disculpa una consulta como puedo hacer para cambiar el reset por un pulsador descendente???


----------



## Fogonazo

cesar dijo:


> disculpa una consulta como puedo hacer para cambiar el reset por un pulsador descendente???


*Reglas generales de uso del foro (Extended Version)*

*16)* Antes de preguntar algo en un post, *! Lee todo el contenido ¡*


----------



## goguma

reyvilla dijo:


> Encontre una guia muy buena de como hacer ascendente el contador
> http://medusa.unimet.edu.ve/sistemas/bpis03/dise_de_contadores.htm




Muchisimas gracias.... no te imaginas cuanto me ayudo las guias q pusiste..... y de nuevo gracias....


----------



## Christ

No se como hacer el mapa de karnaugh para el contador que posteo apolo de 4 bits.... alguien me podria echar una manita, en el sentido de como empezarlo?

Saludos


----------



## practic

Apollo, ¿sería posible ver un pantallazo de el fichero "contador_ud_con_jk_4bits_501.ckt"?...estoy interesado en este fichero pero no puedo abrir la extension ckt. 
Te lo agradecería!
gracias


----------



## MrCarlos

Hola practic

Creo este sería el diagrama de apollo

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## douglasloza

Hola amigos!
necesito de su ayuda, necesito hacer un cronómetro descendente de 20 a 0 con flip flop JK, es para un proyecto de sistemas digitales, y pues la verdad se muy muy poco de esto, espero me puedan ayudar paso a paso y disculpas por las molestias 
Gracias...!


----------



## MrCarlos

Hola douglasloza

sería binario natural o BCD ?

saludos 
a sus ordenes


----------



## douglasloza

Hola MrCarlos... sería binario natural.


----------



## clocko

he realizado este contador de 20 a cero con flip flop jk, es un contador asincrono del cual tomé las salidas que cuentan hacia abajo y con un sumador de 5 bits(necesarios para formar el 20) formado por el 74ls83 y las dos compuertas le sumo un -12(binario) para que dé el resultado solicitado(todos los resultados estan en binario). habrá mas maneras de realizarlo pero esta es la que se me vino a la mente.

te adjunto simulacion en circuit maker, saludos.


----------



## MrCarlos

Hola douglasloza

Pues ahí lo tienes, hecho por clock. Nota que la compuerta AND que está sobre la XOR no tiene ningún efecto ya que una de sus entradas siempre está a tierra y por consiguiente su salida siempre está a 0 lógico. Aplicando un 0 a la entrada Cin del sumador. Cin se puede conectar directamente a tierra y quitar esa compuerta AND.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## clocko

En efecto, excelente observación MrCarlos.


----------



## douglasloza

excelente, pero yo necesito que sea un contador SÍNCRONO, verán yo hice este, el que les adjunto, es síncrono porque lo tengo que hacer de forma teorica tambien por la maquina o teorema de moore, esta todo, lo que no se es como hacer que se muestre en 2 display de 7 segmentos... si me pudieran ayudar se los agradecería mucho!


----------



## MrCarlos

Hola douglasloza

Si lo que te hace falta es un convertidor de Binario natural a BCD(Binario Código Decimal) te adjunto un circuito que puede ayudarte a continuar con tu proyecto.

El circuito que adjuntaste no lo he analizado pero espero que a ti te funcione bien y de acuerdo a tus propósitos.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## Royman

"





granmazinger2009 dijo:


> hola
> 
> quisiera pedirles ayuda
> 
> debo realiza el siguiente circuito: Un contador ascendente que cuente los numeros impares del 0 al 15, luego descendente desde el 15 hasta el 1. Y nuevamente ascendente desde el 1 hasta el 15. Es decir
> 
> 1 3 5 7 9 11 13 15 13 11 9 7 5 3 1 3 5 7 9 11 13 15 13  ....... Y asi sucesivamente. Los codigos corespondientes al 1 y al 15 aparecen una sola vez en cada cuenta regresiva
> 
> añadir un circuito inicializador para que asegure que la cuenta comienza en 1 siempre que  encienda el contador o lo reinicie.
> 
> Añada también un circuito antirebotes donde sea necesario
> 
> por favor, ayudenme con prontitud, necesito armar este circuito de suma urgencia


"

hey hola sabes que vi este problema tuyo en unos de los foros y me tome el atrevimiento de pedirte ayuda.. Yo necesito un contador que cuente pares e impares pero en el momento que cuente los impares comience en uno y siempre comienza desde 0.. Me pregunta es como hacer para que el conteo me comience desde 1 al iniciarse..??


----------



## clocko

si ya pudiste realizar el de las salidas pares una opcion seria sumarle un 1 binario a las salidas del contador, para ello utilizarias un sumador


----------



## MrCarlos

Hola Royman

Analiza el circuito contenido en la imagen adjunta; espero sirva a tus propósitos.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## wacd1983

cheloo dijo:


> aun necesitas del circuito????



si yo lo necesito y es algo urgente


----------



## MrCarlos

Hola wacd1983

Creo que cheloo participo el 30/Abr/2010 (Hace aprox. 1 año), no creo que responda.

Viste los circuitos que aparecen en estos mensajes ?
Mensaje #71
Mensaje #26
Mensaje #29

Más de alguno te podría servir.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## nemorales

Hola tod@s como se puede notar soy nueva en esto de la electrónica digital así como en el foro  

El asunto es que tengo que desarrollar un contador Grey de 3 bits ascendente/descendente de 0 a 7 (0,1,2,3,4,5,6,7,6,5,4,3,2,1,0...), con FF JK.

En el proyecto anterior había que desarrollar un contador asincrónico de 1 a 8, el cuál hay que modificar para lograr el contador Grey que menciono.

Lo que noto es que si es de 3 bits necesito solo 3 FF y el cuarto FF tendría que ser el indicador de ascendente/descendente sólo que no sé como implementarlo en mi diseño.

Alguien que pueda ayudarme?

Nota: Uso Digital Works para las simulaciones
Adjunto mi diseño del contador


----------



## MrCarlos

Hola nemorales

Sería mejor, creo, que utilizaras otro simulador, digo, para ser más compatible con la mayoría.

Analiza el circuito contenido en la imagen adjunta. Ve si te sirve para continuar con tu proyecto.
Si requieres más información indaga en google.com por CODIGO GRAY.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## nemorales

Hola MrCarlos!

Gracias por tu aporte, voy a analizar lo que enviaste y te cuento como me fue!!
Lo del software que utilizo es pura imposición académica!! osea, es ese o ese!! 


Saludos!!


----------



## nicolasrojas

jonyy7 dijo:


> No Estoy Entrando En Eso, El Me Estaba Ayudando Y Me Dijo Si Lees Arriba Que Me Colaboraria Haciendo Uno, Me Paso Uno Y Yo Lo Modifique Un Poco Pero Como Dije Antes No Me Funciono Bien En El Montaje.
> 
> Sin Embargo Entiendo A Lo Que Te Refieres
> Aqui Te Adjunto Mi Circuito, El Que Yo Hice, Y Haber Si Tu Me Pudieras Ayudar, A Convertirlo Tambien En Descendente, Que La Verdad No Lo Se Hacer.
> Lo Unico Que Hiciste Fue Pasarme La Pagina Del Buscador Y Creeme Que Fue Lo Primero Que Investigue Pero No Encontre Como Convertirlo Descendente...
> 
> Espero Me Puedas Ayudar Fogonazo O Alguien A Convertir Mi Circuito En Descendente O Que Compuertas Debo Usar Y A Donde Deberia Mandarlas








Hola sabes necesito algo muy parecido al circuito q tienes pero q sea ascendente y descendente mediante pulsos y queria saber si m podrias ayudar 
saludos


----------



## nemorales

Hola Nicolas,

verás q*UE* tambien soy nueva en esto, te comento q*UE* el resultado final del contador grey contiene un switch q*UE* al cambiarlo hace q*UE* el contador vaya ascendentemente y si c cambia de nuevo va descendente y así sucesivamente.

De todas formas te lo adjunto, aquí hay gente muy buena en esto de la electrónica y te pueden ayudar a modificarlo de acuerdo a lo q*UE* necesitas!

Saludos!!

PD: El circuito está en Digital Works, espero te sirva de algo!!


----------



## Meal

Hola!!!
bueno en el curso de sistemas digitales me pidieron diseñar un contador con FF Jk que realice lo siguiente: 0 1 2 3 4 5 6 7 6 5 4 3 2 1 2 3 4 5 6 5 4 3 2 3 4 5 4 3 4  haber si alguien me puede ayudar es reurgente .


----------



## clocko

que ocurrentes........jeje , el circuito de abajo formado por 3 flip flop jk es un contador sincrono que cuenta la secuencia 7, 1, 6, 2, 5, 3, 4 que curiosamente es cuando suceden los cambios hacia arriba y hacia abajo, el 74ls190 es un contador programable up/down, el 74ls85 es un comparador que con ayuda del otro flip flop jk genera el cambio up/down si las salidas de ambos contadores son iguales, en el display se necesitaria ponerle un ci 74ls47 o 74ls48 si se piensa hacer fisicamente, pulser es un oscilador astable, y nada mas, ya unidos hacen esa cuenta ...mas o menos..... te paso la simulacion en circuitmaker.
saludos.


----------



## Jhojan Daiel Silva Rodrig

Apollo dijo:


> Hola a todos:
> 
> Este es un circuito síncrono de 4 bits, cuenta de 0 a 15 y de 15 a 0, es un poco complicado por ser síncrono, uno asíncrono es menos complicado, pero es el que ya tenía.
> 
> Pero con este ejemplo puedes hacer el asíncrono sin ningún problema.
> 
> Espero y te sea útil esta información.
> Saludos al foro




Apollo he descargado el archivo que dejas hay pero no he podido verlo de ningun amanera sera que me puedes dejar le archivo de proteus .DSN o una imagen te agradeceria.

Gracias


----------



## MrCarlos

Hola Jhojan Daiel Silva Rodrig

Este es el circuito de Apollo.

saludos 
a sus ordenes


----------



## Jhojan Daiel Silva Rodrig

Si ya pude verlo pero el problema es que necesito ver la salida en displays 7 segmentos y no he podido cuadrarlo bien tengo el archivo en proteus lo voi a dejar para que lo revisen y me digan que error hay les agradeceria mucho si me colaboran hacienod que la salda se en displays.
Les dejo la simulacion echa en proteus si tiene problemas al abrirla me dicen, e sun poco urgente tener ese contador muchas gracias.

Gracias


----------



## MrCarlos

Hola Jhojan Daiel Silva Rodrig

Estuve analizando el circuito que adjuntaste contenido en el Archivo contador 15 a 0 casi.RAR.
Noto que hay algunas cosas por mejorar.
A- El contador no cuenta como estas requiriendo.
B- La circuiteria para que muestre los números habría que hacerla en otra forma.

Te recomiendo que primero hagas que funcione bien el contador; insértale unos LED’s a las terminales nombradas A, B, C, D.
Una vez que lo logres, dedícate a buscar y hacer un decodificador de binario natural a BCD de 2 cifras del 0 al 15.
Luego, si ambas partes están correctas, júntalas y seguramente funcionará todo el circuito.

He notado que en el circuito de Apollo hay una mezcla de IC’s de las familias TTL y CMOS. Si se armará físicamente no funcionaría a menos que se adquieran IC’s TTL compatibles con CMOS. Pero no sé si en tu localidad los vendan.

En las simulaciones normalmente no hay problema, los circuitos funcionan con esas mezclas.

Te vuelvo a adjuntar el circuito contador de Apollo. Trata de hacerlo, en tu simulador (ISIS de Proteus), lo más parecido al que te adjunto. 
Ya que funcione bien, vuelves a adjuntarlo para guiarte en el desarrollo del decodificador mencionado.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## Jhojan Daiel Silva Rodrig

pues con leds ya lo hize y funciona bien pero no he podido acomodarle los displays para visualizarlo alguno tiene un contador de 15 a 0 que la salida la muestre en displays?


----------



## tete14

Para Mrcarlos!!! necesito que veas un circuito secuencial que hice, pero no se cm adjuntarlo  me ayudas para que lo puedas ver y te explico que es lo que ocupo porfavor
el circuito esta hecho en multisim11


----------



## MrCarlos

Hola tete14

Comprime el archivo generado por Multisim 11 por medio de WINZIP o WINRAR. Una vez hecho lo puedes adjuntar presionando el botón “Más Opciones...”  que aparece debajo de donde se responden los mensajes.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## veronicadas

Buenas,
he estado leyendo todo el asunto de los flip-flops JK y los contadores que han sido requeridos por otros usuarios. Mi pregunta es especifica, necesito un contador que comience en 12 y pase a 1.2.3.4.5.6.7.8.9.10.11.12 y de nuevo se reinicie. Estoy usando un 74192 y un 7476. Como hago que el contador pase de 12 a 1 con el flip-flop? Ya anteriormente use una compuerta NAND para prohibir el paso del 13 al contador, este 13 que es la salida de la NAND, la conecte como entrada al flip-flop


----------



## MrCarlos

Hola veronicadas

Bueno hay algunas cosas que no comprendo.
Dices que estás usando:
Un 74192 
Un 7476
Con cuál de los 2 circuitos integrados quieres hacer ese contador de 1 a 12 y que se reinicie ???
O por qué lo mencionas el 74192 ??
Según leo en tu mensaje preguntas: *Como hago que el contador pase de 12 a 1 con el flip-flop?*
Más delante de tu mensaje Dices:
Ya anteriormente use una compuerta NAND para prohibir el paso del 13 al contador, este 13 que es la salida de la NAND, la conecte como entrada al flip-flop
A Cuál Entrada la J, La K, la entrada S, La entrada R, Al Clock ??
A cuál Flip-Flip ??

*Entonces para hacerlo con el 7476*, que es un Flip-Flip tipo J-K, tienes que detectar cuando llegue a 13 y en ese instante restablecerlo a 1.
Requieres de cuando menos 5 Flip-Flip’s, serían 3 paquetes pues cada uno trae 2.
Conectándolos en cascada contarían en Binario natural. . . . Cierto ??
Con los 4 primeros Flip-Flip’s contaremos las unidades de las horas.
Con el otro las decenas de las horas.
Puesto que quedamos que cuentan en binario natural hay que detectar cuando los 4 primeros lleguen a T10 y en ese instante restablecerlos a 0 y contar +1 en el Flip-Flip para las horas..
T10 = 1100(Binario) = A(HEX) = 10(Decimal).
Ahora bien: las Q’s de los Flip-Flop’s de las unidades tendrán un valor de 8, 4, 2, 1
Así que las llamaremos, a las Q’s, U8, U4, U2 y U1.
A la Q del Flip-Flop de las horas la llamaremos D1.

Analiza el circuito que te estoy adjuntando. Nota que inicia en 00 y cuando llega a 13(No se ve) se restablece a 01.
Esto es parte de lo que deseas que haga el contador. Sin embargo, siguiendo la misma técnica utilizada en el circuito, trata de que inicie en 12 puesto eso es lo que deseas,
Considera que al iniciar la simulación todos los Flip-Flip’s tienen su Q en estado bajo y parte de ahí para resetearlo a 12.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## veronicadas

Saludos,
dejame explicarme mejor jaja, lo siento. Sere lo mas especifica posible:

Necesito un contador que comience en 12 y automaticamente pase a 01 y luego, termine en 12.

Lo he hecho con 2 displays, un contador 74192 y un flip-flop 7474 tipo D. Consegui mediante compuertas que el flip-flop me borre el dos y lo pase a 0 pero necesito configurarlo de tal forma que antes de que se vea cero me cargue uno para que cambie directamente de 2 a 1 y suba hasta 9.. siendo la secuencia "2"12345678901"2"1..... esta es la secuencia. Ahora, utilice este flip-flop porque mi profesor me aseguro que podia hacer que las Q (salidas) se alternaran y al momento de resetear el contador a cero con una salida, la otra salida va ser la alimentacion del display que al inicio marcaba el 1 del 12. No tengo conectado un decodificador al display, simplemente necesito que las salidas se alternen al llegar a la condicion que ya indique. Aparte, tengo negado el numero 3 en el segundo display, por tanto al resetear, cuenta 012012012012 y no pasa a 1 ni deja de contar el 2 preestablecido por el 74192.

Alguna idea? Seria conveniente cambiar el flip-flop 7474 por un JK 7476?


----------



## MrCarlos

Hola veronicadas

Quiere decir que el circuito que te adjunté no sirvió de nada ??. Ni siquiera de ejemplo para desarrollar el tuyo ??
Me gustaría ver tu circuito. Podrías subirlo ??

Habías mencionado que sería con Flip-Flip’s pero ahora medio entiendo que es con el 74190.
Según leo en tu mensaje, preguntas: *Como hago que el contador pase de 12 a 1 con el flip-flop?*
Entiendo lo que me quieres decir de cómo quieres que funcione la parte de las Horas de tu reloj.
Al encenderlo prenda 12 luego x1, x2, x3. . . . . . Pero luego dices: y luego, termine en 12.
Quiere decir que ahí se debe detener ese reloj ??
Creo, que si es un reloj normal debería encender en 12 después de 1 hora pasar a x1 hasta el 12 y volver a marcar la x1; y con un Flip-Flop cambiar el estado de sus Q’s para encender un LED u otro que nos indique si son la x1 de Medio día o de la madrugada.
O no es así ??

Déjame ver tu circuito, quizás te comprenda mejor.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## veronicadas

MrCarlos dijo:


> Hola veronicadas
> 
> Quiere decir que el circuito que te adjunté no sirvió de nada ??. Ni siquiera de ejemplo para desarrollar el tuyo ??
> Me gustaría ver tu circuito. Podrías subirlo ??
> 
> Habías mencionado que sería con Flip-Flip’s pero ahora medio entiendo que es con el 74190.
> Según leo en tu mensaje, preguntas: *Como hago que el contador pase de 12 a 1 con el flip-flop?*
> Entiendo lo que me quieres decir de cómo quieres que funcione la parte de las Horas de tu reloj.
> Al encenderlo prenda 12 luego x1, x2, x3. . . . . . Pero luego dices: y luego, termine en 12.
> Quiere decir que ahí se debe detener ese reloj ??
> Creo, que si es un reloj normal debería encender en 12 después de 1 hora pasar a x1 hasta el 12 y volver a marcar la x1; y con un Flip-Flop cambiar el estado de sus Q’s para encender un LED u otro que nos indique si son la x1 de Medio día o de la madrugada.
> O no es así ??
> 
> Déjame ver tu circuito, quizás te comprenda mejor.
> 
> saludos
> a sus ordenes



Aja ya logre entrar.. No se como..

Me explico mejor y respondo tus preguntas:
El contador es el 74192. 
No me sirvio mucho el esquema que haz enviado.
Es un reloj normal comun y corriente que no se detendra en 12, lo que sucede es que empieza en 12 y termina en 12, queriendo decir 12,1,2,3,4,5,6,7,8,9,10,11,12,1,2... es decir que el doce es el principio y el final del ciclo..

Pronto subire el circuito, elimine un 74192 y un decodificador, jugue con la alimentacion del display de las decenas de las horas con el flip-flop y para que comience en 2 el de las unidades en la hora use un multiplexor, que a la vez cuando pasa de 12 a 1, prohibi el 3 y carga un 1 en la entrada del contador.. Me he explicado?

Repito, pronto compartire el esquema que he usado.. Aun nisiquiera yo entiendo bien que hice, lo bueno es que funciona.


----------



## carlosduxx

hola, me disculpan por el mensaje anterior *mi intencion no era violar las normas del foro ni mucho menos que me solucionen todo* lo que trata era buscar ayuda de alguien para poder resolver mi pregunta que por cierto ya pude realizarla despues de algunas horas y de terminar sin cabello del estres..... XD

ahora ando varado en lo siguiente debo diseñar un contador con la siguiente secuensia binaria : 0, 4, 2, 1, 6 y que se repita. utilizando flip flops j-k ( aclaro no busco que me SOLUCIONEN todo y tampoco ando en finales de clase, es solo que esa materia la vi hace muchoo y trato de repasar un poco para ayudarle a mi hermano ) 

yo recuerdo como deben ir acomodados los flip flops mas no recuerdo como era la parte de las compuertas logicas para poder hacer que el flip flop aumente o descresca mostrando la secuencia binaria antes mencionada.

si alguien puede darme alguna ayuda estaria muy agradecido ... !

si de nuevo eh cometido una falta hagamenlo saber soy nuevo en esta cuestion de foros. ya eh leido las normas del foro y con este mensaje creo que no rompo ninguna gracias . !


----------



## MrCarlos

Hola carlosduxx

Lo que normalmente se hace es fijar el punto(Número) de inicio y de ahí partir.
0 Al siguiente pulso cambia a 4
4 Al siguiente pulso cambia a 2
2 Al siguiente pulso cambia a 1
6 Al siguiente pulso cambia a 0 ya de aquí se regresa.

Por las entradas J se les aplica la Q o la nQ del Flip-Flip que convenga.
Por las entradas K se les aplica el complemento de su J.

Para hacer la circuiteria para lograr el fin puedes utilizar el SoftWare llamado Boole-Deusto que puedes encontrar, bajar e instalar en tu PC.
A ese SoftWare le tienes que definir cuantas variables de entrada y cuantas de salida, además  la tabla de verdad.
Una vez hecho eso el Boole-Deusto te proporciona los esquemas de la circuitería.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## carlosduxx

hola mrcarlos.

entiendo lo que me quieres decir, digamos que fije el numero 0 como punto de inicio. loque no compendo muy bien es como hacer para el que flip flop realize el "salto" de 0 a 4 ... cuando normalmente cuenta de forma consecutiva .

puedo poner la entra J al mismo lugar que la entrada K, es decir a la misma linea de coneccion o debo poner una compuerta not entre el j y el k ? 
en cuanto al boole deusto lo eh manejado algunas veces con resultados buenos 
aunque no recuerdo mucho de electronica digital .


----------



## MrCarlos

Hola carlosduxx

Tienes 3 Flip-Flip’s tipo J-K conectador como contador síncrono ?? Como por ejemplo el 74LS76
O tienes 1 contador con circuito integrado ?? Como Por ejemplo el 74LS192.

Utilizas algún simulador para circuitos electrónicos donde desarrollas tus proyectos ??
Ya tienes el Boole-Deusto En Tu PC ??

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## carlosduxx

mrcarlos.

Uso mucho lo que es isis proteus 
y no, no estoy usando circuitos integrados como tal. pienso hacerlo en forma de diagrama logico.
los flip flops j-k tienen si entrada J su entrada K una entrada CLK junto a la entrada de CLR y dos salida la Q y su complemento. eso es facil lo que no comprando es como conectar los flip flops para que me muestre la secuensia binaria 0,4,2,1,6



Mrcarlos

si ya tengo el boole-deusto en mi pc.
te adjunto la imagen del contador sincrono binaro de 3 bits


----------



## MrCarlos

Hola carlosduxx

Bien, Pero no respondiste a mi pregunta: *Ya tienes el Boole-Deusto En Tu PC ??*
Te imaginas que ya no te conteste nada ??

En la hoja de trabajo de ISIS de Proteus agrega horizontalmente 3 Flip-Flip’s 74LS76.
Un Clock.
Y estos IC’s: 74LS08, 74LS11, 74LS32.
A las Q’s de los Flip-Flip’s Hay que ponerles unas terminales de OUTPUT. Tambien a las nQ.
A las terminales en las Q nómbralas de tu derecha hacia tu izquierda Q1, Q2, Q4. consecuentemente nombra a las nQ como nQ1, nQ2, nQ4.
Agrega otras terminales INPUT en las J’s y en las K’s de cada Flip-Flip.
Dales un nombre de acuerdo a su Q.

No te desesperes ahorita terminamos esto. 

saludos
a sus ordenes



Hola carlosduxx

Bien, ese circuito que se ve en la imagen que adjuntaste no nos servirá.
Has lo que te menciono arriba.
Luego muéstramelo.
Tienes algún editor de imágenes ??. Paint, PhotoFiltre ó Cuál.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## carlosduxx

Mrcarlos.

si te respondi que si tenia el boole-deusto, siempre lo cargo conmigo

en cuanto al proteus ya esta todo como lo dijiste, con susrespectivos pesos y sus respectivas entradas y salidas. 

ya no recordaba nada de flip flops.

supongo que como el contador es sincrono el CLK debe ir conectado a todos los flip flops ... por que ya no me sale el recuadro para responder ?


----------



## MrCarlos

Hola carlosduxx

Ok, las terminales en las Q “negadas” les pusiste el mismo nombre, se deben llamar:
nQ1, nQ2, nQ4.
Las J y las K no tiene nombre.
Las compuertas nos van a estorbar para hacer la circuiteria para que nos de la secuencia 0, 4, 2, 1, 6.
En lugar de las compuertas coloca 3 terminales pero que la punta apunte hacia tu izquierda
Una linea más abajo coloca otras 3 terminales apuntando igual que las primeras.
Veo 3 líneas más notables que las otras, empieza a colocar esas terminales de la tercer línea hacia abajo.

Incerta una terminal POWER cerca del F-F de tu derecha. Conecta a esa terminal todas las entradas S y R de los 3 Flip-Flip’s, como circulándolos.

Nombra las terminales de debajo de los F-F de arriba hacia abajo como Q1, Q2, Q4 las de tantito más abajo como
nQ1, nQ2 y nQ4.

Hay que entrarle al Boole-Deusto.
Selecciona el botón Conbinational Circuit
Programa # of input lines a 3
Programa # of auput lines a 3

Ya que esté déjame ver el esquema del ISIS.

No te desesperes. Ya pronto comprenderás cómo pasar de 0 a 4 u a otro número.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## carlosduxx

mrcarlos

listo lo eh acomodado segun entiendo en lo que me escribes.
ya tengo el boole-deusto abierto
te mando el adjunto del isis

que pena la demora.. no habia notado que el foro habia abierto otra pagina nueva .. :$


----------



## MrCarlos

Hola carlosduxx

El recuadro para responder no sale si ha transcurrido poco, no se cuanto, tiempo después de tu mensaje. Lo que hace es que lo agrega *lo nuevo* a ese último mensaje.

Veo que dejaste las terminales apuntando hacia la Izquierda. Selecciónalas y hazles un X Mirror.
Una de las terminales no tiene nombre.

Luego traza un “alambre” que abarque horizontalmente todos los F-F.
No es necesario otra terminal en los otros extremos de esos 6 alambres solo dale doble Clik para que les ponga una Bolita.

Si ya hiciste esto hay que continuar:

Hay que entrarle al Boole-Deusto.
Selecciona el botón Conbinational Circuit
Programa # of input lines a 3
Programa # of output lines a 3

Básate en las imagines adjuntas.


saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## carlosduxx

mrcarlos

a la terminal que faltaba le puse nombre X 
y no pude entender la ultima imagen 4 en la parte de los pasos y en la imagen 3 a que te refieres con "hasta aqui llegaremos" ?
no se si se alcanza a ver la linea que va de extremo a extremo 
te adjunto las imagenes de como van las cosas ... 

saludos


----------



## MrCarlos

Hola carlosduxx

Las Líneas y Las terminales se deberían hacer como se muestra en la imagen.
Con Mayúsculas donde se ven así o Minúsculas donde así se vean.
Si no les das esos nombres (Tu X) no funcionará el circuito.

Te sabes uno de los estatutos del Flip-Flip *tipo J-K* ??
Si su K tiene el complemento de su J, la Q tomará el valor de su J después de un pulso en su Clock.
Pero si J = Q no habrá ningún cambio en su Q.


A ver si ahora entiendes lo de la imagen llamada Pasos.jpg.
Basado en la imagen llamada Pasos.JPG has estas conjeturas y programa las J’s dándoles un Click.
Puesto que en Tn= *0*, de 0 hay que pasar a 4 entonces hay que programar un 4 en las J’s (100 Binario).
Puesto que en Tn= *4*, de 4 hay que pasar a 2 entonces hay que programar un 2 en las J’s (010 Binario).
Puesto que en Tn= *2*, de 2 hay que pasar a 1 entonces hay que programar un 1 en las J’s (001 Binario).
Puesto que en Tn= *1*, de 1 hay que pasar a 6 entonces hay que programar un 6 en las J’s (110 Binario).
Tn es el número que aparece en la columna de la extrema derecha.
Así que programa las J’s de acuerdo al número binario.
Déjame ver una imagen cuando termines.

Ya casi, ya casi.

Pero lo importante, vas entendiendo lo que estamos haciendo???

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## carlosduxx

hola mrcarlos

entonces a mi me sobra una terminal a la que le llame X y solo quedan Q1,Q2,Q4 Y NQ1,NQ2,NQ4
con temor a equivocarme sobre los estados del flip flop j-k eso no se llama basculacion ?
listo ya comprendi la imagen cuatro del mensaje anterior 
te adjunto la correcion del proteus y el boole-deusto

me equivoque en la imagen dos
listo la imagen 3 tiene la correccion... si claro ya voy rcordando como pasa de 0 a 4 a 2 a 1 a 6 y se repite


----------



## MrCarlos

Hola carlosduxx

Bien, Creo que la segunda tabla está bien. Sin embargo comparala con la que te adjunto (AAAAAAAA.JPG).
Al presionar el botón evaluate como se indica en verde, sale otra pantalla, entiendes “Okellelala”.
Y presiona el botón salir o Exit(Si está en ingles).

Luego sale la pantalla donde nombramos las variables de entrada y de salida.
Creo que basándote en las imágenes adjuntas ya puedes continuar con tu proyecto solo.

Tu circuito debe quedar como el que te adjunto.
Si solo lo copias y lo pegas no aprenderás nada y la próxima vez estarás preguntando lo mismo.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## carlosduxx

mrcarlos

listo en la parte de suma de productos del boole-deusto  me quedo igual Q4 negado y Q2 negado asi como tienes en la imagen 3 ... 

en la exprecion minima de SOP en las variales negadas las saco de los NQ de los flip-flops ? o debo colocar una compuerta not ? esas lineas o "alambres en la parte de abajo de la hoja de proteus no comprendo a donde debo conectarlos ?
segun lo que entiendo con el diagrama logico que da el boole debo conectar los flip-flops corrigeme si estoy mal ... 

si en tal caso quisiera visualisar que numero me esta arrojando los flip-flops podria colocar un decodificador bcd 74ls47 para display anodo comundo o un decidificador 74ls48 para display catodo comundo ?

te adjunto la simulacion de proteus como creo yo que deberia ser si algo esta mal corrigeme, debes cambiarle la extencion de txt a DSN


----------



## MrCarlos

Hola carlosduxx

En los circuitos que presente el Boole-Deusto tiene unos inversores.
En tu circuito no los requieres por que tienes la opción de utilizar las nQ’s

Viste los circuitos que genera el Boole-Deusto ?? verás que las entradas se llaman Q1, Q2, Q4 y las salidas se llaman J1, J2, J4.
En tu circuito las salidas de los Flip-Flip también se llaman Q1, Q2, Q4 y las J’s seguramente las nombraste J1, J2, y J4.

Las líneas de abajo tambien tienen un conector llamado Q1, Q2, y Q4. y sus respectivas Q Negadas nQx.
Coloca las compuertas que habías seleccionado de forma que estén cerca de la primera línea cuyo conector se debe llamar A1.
Esas compuertas deben estar de acuerdo a como salen en los circuitos que genera el Boole-Deusto.

ojo ojo ojo ojo ojo
No le debes cambiar la extención al archivo que genera el ISIS de Proteus. si lohiciste ya se destruyo.
Debería tener la extención DSN pero tiene TXT. al abrirlo solo se ve basura.
Ojo ojo ojo ojo ojo.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## carlosduxx

hola mrcarlos

no te habria la simulacion ni cambiandola a DNS ? por que la imagen sale fea "muy borrosa"

lo que hise fue tomar los circuitos lógicos  que me arrojo el boole-deusto y ponerlos en la hoja de trabajo de proteus y conecte asi ... 

para el flipflops J1 ( el de el extremo izquierdo ) le conecte una compuerta AND de 3 entradas con las entradas Q1 negado, Q2 , Q4 negado y la salida de la and la meti a la entrada del flip flop J1. 

no se si me explico ?

como podria conectar un decodificador a 7 segmentos para visualisar el numero de la secuencia ?

de nuevo te adjunto la simulacion de proteus con extencion .txt me disculpo por el archivo anterior le cambie la extencion al archivo pwi ..


----------



## MrCarlos

Hola carlosduxx

Ya todo solucionado. Le cambié la extensión y lo pude abrir.

Pero tu circuito debería lucir como el mío. Échale un ojo.
Hiciste un buen trabajo.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## carlosduxx

mrcarlos 

MUCHAS MUCHAS gracias por toda tu colaboracion y sobre todo todo el tiempo que tenido explicandome de nuevo el funcionamiento de flip flop j-k 

quizas para mas adelante ya maneje un poco mejor las coneccion en proteus con inputs y outputs por lo general siempre tire cable para todo lado 

de nuevo muchas gracias por todo tu tiempo 
y en este momento me ire con una sonrisa a dormir la media hora que me queda, un abrazo mrcarlos ..


----------



## MrCarlos

Hola carlosduxx

Y la pregunta del Decodificador ??
Fíjate en la línea roja a la entrada D del decodificador.

El PWI contiene las características del diseño. Tamaño de la hoja, Font’s, si hay un enlace a otro archivo, etc. No me sirve y yo lo borro cuando mi diseño está correcto.
Tambien borro el Last Loaded xxxx.DBK y otro que no recuerdo la extención, creo es DBK tambien pero inicia con BackUp xxxxx.DBK.

Los borro por medio del Clean.bat, un archivo por lotes(Asi se llama el Tipo) al cual le doy 2 Click’s para que se ejecute.
Puedes mirar su contenido editándolo con un programa editor de textos.

Podrías documentar tu proyecto si depuras todo lo que escribimos aquí y haces un procedimiento escrito, paso a paso y con imágenes para que quede de ayuda en este foro.

Hasta la próxima.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## carlosduxx

hola mrcarlos 

si anoche cometi el error cambiandole la extencion al archivo pwi en vez del dsn, por eso no te salia nada en el archivo que te envie ...

la pregunta del decodificador era para colocarle un display de 7 segentos a los flip flops para poder visualisar el numero de la secuencia dada.

en caso de que deba montar el circuito y no pueda conseguir el 74ls76 hay algun reemplazo para este dispositivo ya sea tegnologia ttl o cmos ? para la parte del reloj podria hacerlo con un lm555 ?

saludos


----------



## MrCarlos

Hola carlosduxx

Hay varios Flip-Flip’s tipo J-K en las librerías que tiene el ISIS de Proteus.
Inclusive en el archivo que te adjunté en mi mensaje #111 trae en la columna llamada DEVICES, a la derecha, otros F-F que no están en la hoja de trabajo pero con los cuales se lograría el mismo fin. Fíjate bien.
Lo mismo en el archivo que te adjunté en mi mensaje #113
También el ISIS trae otros F-F tipo J-K de la familia 4xxx(No, no es porno) las x’s puede ser cualquier número.

Sí, efectivamente puedes hacer el Reloj con un LM555. en Google.com puedes indagar por un SoftWare instalable en tu PC para los cálculos de las resistencias y capacitores para una determinada frecuencia.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## zabiro

Buenas compañeros. Era a ver si me pueden ayudar.
Tengo un proyecto que entregar en la universidad, y bueno he hecho de cuanta cosa con este contador.
Es un contador que va desde 0 a 7 y de 7 a 0 síncrono. He hecho de cuanta cosa se imaginan. (Nos dieron 3 semanas y llevo 2 haciéndolo)
Adjunto el diseño en proteus y el informe a ver quien me puede ayudar para realizarlo en físico en la protoboard.

Muchas gracias. Espero cualquier ayuda.


----------



## MrCarlos

Hola zabiro

Pero. . . Cuál es el problema con ese contador ??.
Probé tu diseño y cuanta de 0 a 7 y 7 a 0 cíclicamente.

Salvo algunas cosas por mejorar:
Reacomodé todos los dispositivos en tu esquema.
Agregue las resistencias limitadoras para cada segmento del Display. El valor es arbitrario. Tú debes calcular el valor de esas resistencias de acuerdo a: (VCC – VF) / IF = R.
Conecté al VCC las entradas R de los Flip-Flip’s ya que no puedes dejar ninguna entrada si conexión.
Te falta un capacitor en el 555 PIN 5 para evitar falsos disparos de el.

En fin creo que tu diseño cumple con lo que deseas.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## LuisMiguel

Saludos, necesito ayuda en la elaboración de un Contador binario del 0 al 20 con Flip Flos JK 7476, y vuelva a cero nuevamente.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

LuisMiguel dijo:


> Saludos, Necesito ayuda en la elaboración de un Contador binario del 0 al 20 con Flip Flos JK 7476, y vuelva a cero nuevamente.


Bueno, subí lo que ya llevás hecho y ahí vemos que ayuda podemos darte.


----------



## LuisMiguel

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Bueno, subí lo que ya llevás hecho y ahí vemos que ayuda podemos darte.



Ya he ido saliendo a flote, así como está se detiene en 20 y vuelve a cero. Acepto correcciones y aportaciones. Muchas gracias por contestar.

*A*hora bien, yo quiero que me haga la siguientes funciones *: 
E*ncienda un led del 0 al 8, otro led del 9-10, otro del 11 al 18 y otro del 19 al 20 , en esta parte necesito ayuda, que me recomienda* ?*


----------



## Fogonazo

LuisMiguel dijo:


> ahora bien, yo quiero que me haga la siguientes funciones
> encienda un led del 0 al 8, otro led del 9-10, otro del 11 al 18 y otro del 19 al 20 . en esta parte necesito ayuda. que me recomienda


Los FF ya te están dando esas salidas, solo debes buscar donde tomarlas


----------



## LuisMiguel

Fogonazo dijo:


> Los FF ya te están dando esas salidas, solo debes buscar donde tomarlas



*Có*mo se de donde tomarlas, me podrías dar una idea por favor* ?*


----------



## Fogonazo

LuisMiguel dijo:


> como se de donde tomarlas, me podrías dar una idea por favor


Estás trabajando con un simulador, solo es cuestión de buscar la salida correcta, por ejemplo armas un LED con su resistencia y vas probando.


----------



## LuisMiguel

Fogonazo dijo:


> Estás trabajando con un simulador, solo es cuestión de buscar la salida correcta, por ejemplo armas un LED con su resistencia y vas probando.



*G*racias


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

LuisMiguel dijo:


> como se de donde tomarlas


Has escuchado hablar de los Mapas de Karnaugh???
Diseñá las funciones lógicas que activan los leds usando tablas de verdad y minimizalas usando los mapas. Es tan sencillo como eso...


----------

